# 2010 Lydia Ann Fly Masters Benefit



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

All:

The 2nd Annual Lydia Ann Fly Masters tournament benefitting Casting for Recovery will be taking place July 18, 2010. The 2009 event raised enough money to cover the costs of 7 Breast Cancer survivors from all over Texas to attend Texas CFR retreats. There were 52 registered anglers, about an even split between kayakers and boaters, and we raised close to $8000.

Building on last year's success, we hope to double the number of anglers and the amount of money raised. My personal goal is to cover the costs for ALL Breast Cancer survivors attending the Texas CFR Retreats for 2010 and 2011. It's a lofty goal, but do-able.

Casting for Recovery www.castingforrecovery.org provides no-cost fly fishing retreats for women that are the survivors of, or who have, Breast Cancer. Many of us Fly Fishermen, including myself, have been affected in one way or another by Breast Cancer. This is a wonderful way to support a Charity that has adopted Fly Fishing as a means of recovery.

The tournament will be essentially the same as last year:
Separate Kayaking and Boating Divisions

Catch-photo-release of redfish - each angler "weighs in" 1 fish

Launch, Fish and Load anywhere in Texas - just be at weigh-in by specified tim

Guides eligible - whether as individuals participating or guiding a paid applicant

Additional "open species" division each angler for both divisions is automatically registered for (no extra fee)

More info, rules, Application etc. available at website

www.lydiaannflymasters.com

No cash prizes - No attitudes

Prizes are Fly rods and reels, plus other great items

Raffle and Silent Auction:

$40 entry , $5 BBQ Plate, T-shirt extra

If you would like to become a sponsor or donor then please feel free to pm or call me at 361-290-3691

-Palmer

_***If you have something negative to say, keep it to yourself. This is for Texas Women affected by Breast Cancer using fly fishing to help cope with the disease.***_


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*Getting Closer*

We anticipate 75-100 anglers this year. Killer raffle and silent auction items showing up. Great prizes also.

This is a great event that IS NOT "competative". The purpose is to raise as much money as possible for the CFR-TEXAS chapter. All money raised benefits Texas breast cancer survivors that attend their retreats.

Below are some pics from one of the most recent retreats that took place at Joshua Creek. The money we raised last year covered the cost of 5 of these ladies to attend, plus 2 others at a different retreat.

Come join us. If you're planning on fishing but haven't sent in your application then please do so.

Hope you enjoy these pics as much as I do.

Thanks

www.lydiaannflymasters.com


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*Pics*

Most recent retreat at Joshua Creek.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*More pics*

Also from Joshua Creek


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*This year's logo*

Nice artwork...


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*PRIZES*

*BOAT REDFISH DIVISION*
*FIRST PLACE*: *TFO AXIOM 8WT, 4PC + 2010 LAFM VISOR + 2010 LAFM FLY BOX*
*SECOND PLACE*: *SMITH OPTICS POLARIZED GLASSES + 2010 LAFM VISOR*
*THIRD PLACE*: *TFO PRISM LARGE ARBOR REEL + 2010 LAFM FLY BOX*

*KAYAK REDFISH DIVISION*
*FIRST PLACE*: *TFO AXIOM 8WT, 4PC + 2010 LAFM VISOR + 2010 LAFM FLY BOX*
*SECOND PLACE*: *SMITH OPTICS POLARIZED GLASSES + 2010 LAFM VISOR*
*THIRD PLACE*: *TFO PRISM LARGE ARBOR REEL + 2010 LAFM FLY BOX*

*BOAT OPEN SPECIES DIVISION*
*FIRST PLACE*: *TFO TICR-X 8WT, 4PC + 2010 LAFM VISOR + 2010 LAFM FLY BOX*
*SECOND PLACE*: *TFO PRISM LARGE ARBOR + 2010 LAFM VISOR*

*KAYAK OPEN SPECIES DIVISION*
*FIRST PLACE*: *TFO TICR-X 8WT, 4PC + 2010 LAFM VISOR + 2010 LAFM FLY BOX*
*SECOND PLACE*: *TFO PRISM LARGE ARBOR + 2010 LAFM VISOR*

*TOP FEMALE ANGLERS*
*FIRST PLACE*: *TFO "CFR" 8WT + 2010 LAFM VISOR + 2010 LAFM FLY BOX*
*SECOND PLACE*: TBD


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*Also...*

http://www.lydiaannflymasters.com/tournamentupdates.html

This has an almost up to date listing of raffle and silent auction

There are some more trips for silent auction that have not been put on there yet


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Get your applications together and mailed to me soon if you plan to fish. 

Good raffle and silent auction items continuing to show up everyday.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Applications, applications, applications.

www.lydiaannflymasters.com

Everything you need to know can be found at the website.

there will be a late sign-up at the Crabman Marina on Friday the 16th from 3-7 pm.

Thanks


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*Tournament this weekend*

Tournament is this Saturday the 17th.

General Info:

-separate divisions for kayaks and boats
-C-P-R of redfish, also included in "open species" divisions
-launch/fish/load anywhere in texas
-great prizes/awards, raffle and silent auction items
-prizes for top female anglers
-awesome shirt, other goodies and bbq

Late sign up at Crabman from 3-7 (or later) on Friday 16th

So far we have 50+ anglers registered, with about an even split between the 2 divisions

Come out, you're guaranteed to have a great time.

Thanks

www.lydiaannflymasters.com


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Captain's Meeting?*

Is there a capt. meeting Friday?


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope, we don't feel that there is one needed. The rules are fairly simple, and laid out clearly with the application. There is a late registration on Friday and that is all. 

Basically, start fishing at sunrise, take a good picture of your fish on a measuring tape of some type, and be in line no later than 4:30 with your pictures. Oh, and stay in Texas waters. No "item of the day" needed in the pics either. Date/time stamps are appreciated. We feel that since it's a charitable event we can play towards the honor system. If someone is crappy enough to cheat, then so be it. 

Thanks


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Capt. meeting*

Good points, we're here to raise money for a great cause!


----------

